# Do You Walk Your Dog In The Cold And Snow?



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

So on the frozen sidewalks here, and the ones that aren't frozen are snow covered because many people do not shovel their sidewalks I slipped and stumbled along with my dogs. We had not walked the day before-and my dogs pawprints-heck my footprints were the only ones out there and I realized that none of my neighbors walk their dogs in the cold and snow. I try to take them on walks in the winter but we get out there much less frequently than our daily summer walks. I wonder how many people on this forum actually walk their dogs in adverse weather?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

We walk 3 to 5 miles every day, no matter how hot, cold or wet it is outside. I have the gear for it and Rafi has the coat for it. This winter his winter coat is the biggest I've ever seen! He is starting to look less like a malinut and more like a lion! 

You can get Yaktraks or Stable-icers for your shoes if it's icy.


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

mine loves the cold and snow and I go just for him


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

BowWowMeow said:


> We walk 3 to 5 miles every day, no matter how hot, cold or wet it is outside. I have the gear for it and Rafi has the coat for it. This winter his winter coat is the biggest I've ever seen! He is starting to look less like a malinut and more like a lion!
> 
> You can get Yaktraks or Stable-icers for your shoes if it's icy.


3-5 miles in this weather! I'm impressed!


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

My boys get out. Whether for a walk or just playtime romping in the snow and chasing balls depends on the weather and the sidewalk conditions.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Like the postman....rain, snow, hail, sleet....we go out. Maybe not as long in severe weather but out we go.....


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Depends on the actual temp, as Echo can be a bit of a pansy. Moderately cold temps and rain/sleet/snow, though, you bet we're outside. Once it drops below 5 F or so he refuses to go outside for walks or play. So then, he torments me in the house...


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

LoveEcho said:


> Depends on the actual temp, as Echo can be a bit of a pansy. Moderately cold temps and rain/sleet/snow, though, you bet we're outside. Once it drops below 5 F or so he refuses to go outside for walks or play. So then, he torments me in the house...


lol-at our house i am the pansy-my boys wanna go out no matter how cold but below 10 degrees and I am the one who can't be dragged out.


----------



## lennyb (Jan 1, 2014)

Take both my boys for walks everyday just about. But if wind chill gets below zero then we just play in the yard a little.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes, I have snowshoes so it's not really an issue. Sometimes if it's raining too much we only go for a short walk. It only got really cold once so far this year, and it was helpful to run around and play tag rather than walking. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

only when it isnt icy. we've both slipped before. i've had him run full speed on snow towards me and then at the last second i realized i was standing in a slippery spot and he tried to stop and took both of us out. snow is fine. icy conditions i'd rather stay in. less chance of him breaking something or getting hit by an out of control car.


----------



## Scout's Mama (Oct 30, 2013)

Kaimeju said:


> Yes, I have snowshoes so it's not really an issue.


That's devotion. Or insanity?


----------



## MyGermanGirls (Dec 23, 2012)

We walk in any weather: rain, snow, heat... of course we might adjust the length of our walks, and I gear up accordingly. Canteen of water and the shady side of the street on really hot days (as well as checking road surface heat), ice cleats for my boots and Musher's Secret on paws during the winter 

Julie


----------



## MyGermanGirls (Dec 23, 2012)

BowWowMeow said:


> You can get Yaktraks or Stable-icers for your shoes if it's icy.


I have a pair of Kahtoola Microspikes and I love them! 

Julie


----------



## nicky (Jan 12, 2014)

I would usually say "yes, we walk no matter what". Gotta admit, today the wind chill was -26 and I couldn't stand to be out there for longer than 30 minutes. No amount of clothing can prepare you for that kind of cold. I have good traction boots for the ice and use ice cleats when needed.


----------



## cethlen1621 (Nov 6, 2013)

Yup. MN bred & raised so I bundle up & my rescue guy loves 10 degree or above weather the best so far, but is a trooper through the negative degrees. A shorter walk/potty time, but we make up for that in playtime.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

honestly though, why risk going out every day and catching a cold when you can stay inside and work on tricks/obedience?? its not like walking is actually exercise for the dog. your dog isnt going to die if it doesnt get its walk. its also not going to tear up your house if your stimulate its mind in other ways. its funny how some people brag about walking their dog every day no matter what like its a badge of honor. to me walking around in 0 degree weather isnt much to brag about (im not talking about anyone in particular!)

i guess everyones dog can sit pretty or wave or do focused heeling?


----------



## nicky (Jan 12, 2014)

Bragging?  It's my way of life! I don't just walk for my dog, I do it for me too. My walks usually are hikes and offleash so she gets plenty of exercise. We also do indoor activity, but she's a dog & likes to be out and run full on and smell around.

Now, in the summer time that's a different story. I'll be asking "how do you guys walk your dogs in the heat?"


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Yes, we usually go out every day whether it's to walk/hike, or throw his ball/frisbee for a half hour. The only time we won't go out is if there is WAY too much snow (i don't like walking him on the road - too much salt) or if the windchill is ridiculous (there have been MANY days this winter with the wind-chill at -40).

If we can't go out, we do stuff inside though.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you're not a pansy. you're smart for not going
out in 10 degree weather. 



Germanshepherdlova said:


> lol-at our house
> 
> >>>>> i am the pansy<<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

ok, you can move here with us and you can bring your
dog if he's friendly. -40, that's crazy. :laugh:, :crazy:.



gsdlover91 said:


> Yes, we usually go out every day whether it's to walk/hike, or throw his ball/frisbee for a half hour. The only time we won't go out is if there is WAY too much snow (i don't like walking him on the road - too much salt) or if the windchill is ridiculous
> 
> >>>>> (there have been MANY days this winter with
> the wind-chill at -40). <<<<<
> ...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Nope. I don't have sidewalks where I live and the streets are treated with salt that does a number on their paws. We also don't have street lights, so walking on the road at any time can be dangerous.We've had more snow then usual so lots of stuff is plowed in. They get a good amount of play time in the yard. If its not extremely cold I go out there with them.


----------



## michaelroll (Feb 5, 2014)

I do take long walks with my dog on a freezing day, and it seems that my dog has absolutely no reaction to a cold weather (unlike me  )


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Scout's Mama said:


> That's devotion. Or insanity?


Nah, I just love snowshoeing! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

gsdlover91 said:


> Yes, we usually go out every day whether it's to walk/hike, or throw his ball/frisbee for a half hour. The only time we won't go out is if there is WAY too much snow (i don't like walking him on the road - too much salt) or if the windchill is ridiculous (there have been MANY days this winter with the wind-chill at -40).
> 
> If we can't go out, we do stuff inside though.


Holy moly. I think you win the prize for "coldest temps" so far. That's like arctic circle conditions! I would be inside next to the heater and five blankets.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Penny loves the snow so I take I let her spend some time in it


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I LOVE winter and love to get out in it. We hike often. Have even done some overnights


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> you're not a pansy. you're smart for not going
> out in 10 degree weather.


Thanks….my next plan is to move South..…I don't enjoy freezing getting too old for this.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

boomer11 said:


> honestly though, why risk going out every day and catching a cold when you can stay inside and work on tricks/obedience?? its not like walking is actually exercise for the dog. your dog isnt going to die if it doesnt get its walk. its also not going to tear up your house if your stimulate its mind in other ways. its funny how some people brag about walking their dog every day no matter what like its a badge of honor. to me walking around in 0 degree weather isnt much to brag about (im not talking about anyone in particular!)
> 
> i guess everyones dog can sit pretty or wave or do focused heeling?


I don't think they are bragging-I know my dogs LOVE LOVE LOVE to walk-I feel bad that I despise the cold so much and won't budge when it's THAT cold. I just think the owners who walk no matter what are to be commended for giving their dogs that walk that they love so much despite their own personal comfort.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh, I would also like to add that if I try to do nosework exercises instead of walking my dog, she takes all the articles and deposits them by the back door, then sits and stares at me, then back to the door.  I don't think I could get away with not walking her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

No  . I am worried about not being able to put distance between us and another dog if needed, as he is though friendly, too excited when he sees them.
The past 3 weeks our walks have gotten really short, just 10-15 minutes. 

I do play with him in our yard atleast an hour most days, a good game of fetch and chase, even with so much snow and ice piled up, and a couple more quick ten minute sessions. Plus about a mile on the treadmill. We also do a bit of long leash training on the road near our house, and I take him to Petco or stand otuside a grocery store 2,3 times a week because we hardly see any people otherwise. Waiting for spring so I can continue working with his reactivity to other dogs.


----------



## bga (Jan 30, 2013)

I live in Ottawa, Canada. If I didn't walk in adverse weather, I'd basically be keeping our dog inside for nearly 3 months straight. This winter has been very cold (regularly -30 or worse) and we've had alot of snow. Still, I've taken our 9 month old for 2 or 3 decent walks every day. The key is dressing appropriately yourself so you dont get cold. If the sidewalks are bad, make sure you have appropriate footwear. Even for ice, you can get detachable ice grips for about $20. They work really well.

For me, the weather is irrelevant. I'd rather brave any storm than deal with a 9 month old GSD who doesnt get exercise!


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Yep, we go out in all weather. Nothing to brag about, my dogs love to be outside in the snow. We walk less in the cold rain than we do in just plain cold snow weather though. We have had numerous days this winter when in has been -40 with the windchill (which I understand is also -40F) and we still go out to play in the snow. Some of the dogs need booties to enjoy it at anything colder than -20C, but Eli never gets cold.
If it is snowing and blowing and there is a good layer of snow on the road then I pull out the dogsled and we all get a good workout in. I put those blinky lights on them and the sled and we are good to go.
There has only been a few days where I turned around halfway down the road - one day it was -40 with the wind chill and severe snow squalls, my eye balls just could not stand it.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

We haven't been on a walk in probably 2.5 months. 

I have a couple of wimps. It's too cold for Draco and Sin always lifts his paws up.

They run in the yard for about 5 minutes and then they beg me to let them back in.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I voted NO WAY! only because we've never had a single snowflake in the 19 years I've lived here and it's seldom too cold to go out during the day.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Heidi is 12 and I don't take her out if it is really cold, below 20 degrees. When she was younger, if it was over 12 degrees, we walked.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

The only time we don't walk is when its very icy such that there is a high risk of falling down or there is a lightning storm. The dog doesn't care what the weather is doing and with appropriate clothing we can brave just about anything.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

It was -9 degrees out this morning, but Bear gets even more amped up to play in this cold weather! I did cut his walk short this morning by 20 minutes.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I would LOVE to walk in the snow. Of course you have to HAVE snow to walk in it. *sigh* We've had cold temps (for Texas), but no real snow around here.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Galathiel said:


> I would LOVE to walk in the snow. Of course you have to HAVE snow to walk in it. *sigh* We've had cold temps (for Texas), but no real snow around here.


…be careful what you wish for because you never know.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2014)

We have two acres for her to play in. We do not have side walks , I do not live in the city and the roads can dangerous in the winter. Lately it has been way to cold. Plus they salt like crazy out here.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Yes I do. But I use common sense too. Bitterly dangerous cold, we either play outside for awhile or we greatly shorten our walking time and distance. We try not to stay out too long in dangerous cold weather.


----------



## AnaleighK12k14 (Mar 24, 2014)

Kona loves the snow. She fetches snowballs and has a grand time. When we come back in she cries to go back out. Plus here in Georgia when it snows we get snowed in for a few days because no one here know how to deal with it, haha. (Not that I know better, I'm a Floridian!). So for her it's her favorite thing plus extra days home with us . 

I do use common sense though. When it was 12 degrees we only stayed out an hour and when it was colder than that she only went out to do her business. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnaleighK12k14 (Mar 24, 2014)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Thanks….my next plan is to move South..…I don't enjoy freezing getting too old for this.



I hope you're planning to move further south than Atlanta. After the winter we had, you won't escape 10 degree weather (or below) here!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Yes, and in ontario we still have snow on the ground in april  my dogs lose their minds if they dont get exercise  especially the border collie. If its something stupid like -32 then we will do a super quick run but thats about it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

